# Java Chat über Inet connecten



## Ricon1990 (4. Jan 2008)

Hallo, 
habe einen Java Chat gebastelt mit gui und allem drum und dran. Mein Server horcht zB auf den Port 1234, wenn ich den Port nun an meinem Router freischalte und ein Freund connecten will, welche ip muss er verwenden die vom computer wo der server drauf läuft oder die von router und muss er den Port auch dran hängen?
thx schon mal

Ricon


----------



## Ricon1990 (4. Jan 2008)

ich sollte vllt noch sagen das ich selbst über die router ip 87....... und über meine interne ip connecten kann , mein freund aber nicht


----------



## HoaX (5. Jan 2008)

natürlich die vom router.

wenn du über die router-ip drauf kommst passt das forwarding. bleibt also nurnoch übrig firewall auf router die verhindert dass von extern das forwarding genutzt wird, oder aber (und auch wahrscheinlicher) dein freund hat eine firewall und/oder proxy.


----------



## mhauert (8. Jan 2008)

Exakt, die IP vom Router. Die deines Rechners auf dem der Server läuft ist ja so nur lokal im Netzwerk hinter dem Router vergeben. Wenn du den Port weiterleitest, leitet der Router ja dann automatisch an den Server weiter.

Und nochwas: Je nach dem wie du die Verbindung herstellts, kann es auch oft passieren, das du zwar Nachrichten empfangen könntest, aber der Client keine von dir bekommt. Sollte das der Fall sein, liegt das an der Firewall und/oder Router des Clientrechners, bzw daran, das du keinen Quellport für das Socket beim Client festgelegt hast. In dem Fall such sich das BS nähmlich irgendeinen Port aus. 

Folglich können keine Daten ankommen, auch wenn der ursprüngliche Port weitergeleitet wird.


----------

